# Need a help to sell cars from Japan



## nori (Oct 12, 2011)

I will vist S-africa from the end oct to Nov to see motor pools in Durban.
Cars from japan go to durban and re-expoprt to other countries.
In a future, I would like to set up a motor pool in Durban like this.

So I am looking for any help or Advise about this. Aslo please advise which area I shoud stay for this purpose. and is the area safe???
I would like to see many people who live in Durban


I am Nori from japan


----------

